# Dog kennel to keep bears out



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't imagine why there would be any issue with this. Two hives should easily be able to manage inside an area this large.


----------



## Boone (Jul 21, 2011)

If a dog kennel will keep a bear out, I'll eat it. But it won't obstruct the bee flight. I wouldn't recommend a dog kennel. Try a 10 foot brick or cement wall.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a bear fence now. Did a lot of research and found that there are really only two things that will have a chance of keeping out bears...a shark cage type structure or a high tension electric fence. Hope all my effort rewards me!


----------



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a dog kennel to protect a few of my hives. No problems at all. I would recommend chaining it down. I placed large metal stakes at each corner and used 1/2 chain to chain the kennel to the stakes. This way if the bear were to attempt to move or disturb the kennel it would not move much and hopefully deter from the hives.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i have bears i , i know because i have seen them. i have an electric. does it keep them out i dont know. in combanation with the fence, through the season i always leave my shirt or t shirt hanging in a bush, or tree, or on a nail on the barn near the hives. always changeing the place or posision of the shirt or t. trying to always leave the impresion and scent to any animal comeing around that i am there. when i was a kid my father yoused to always leave his t shirt on the handle of the shovel in the garden in a different place every day he would work in the garden. he said it helped to keep the deer out. so i practice that in my bee yard . so far i have not had a visit from any bears. so far the biggest danger to my bees are ME.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

curios1 said:


> i have bears i , i know because i have seen them. i have an electric. does it keep them out i dont know. in combanation with the fence, through the season i always leave my shirt or t shirt hanging in a bush, or tree, or on a nail on the barn near the hives. always changeing the place or posision of the shirt or t. trying to always leave the impresion and scent to any animal comeing around that i am there. when i was a kid my father yoused to always leave his t shirt on the handle of the shovel in the garden in a different place every day he would work in the garden. he said it helped to keep the deer out. so i practice that in my bee yard . so far i have not had a visit from any bears. so far the biggest danger to my bees are ME.


Good ideas!


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

I have had trouble with bears at one of my locations. We did exactly this, a 6 x 8 kennel that was staked to the ground and screwed into the adjacent barn. I don't feel it is bear 'proof' but it hopefully works long enough until the dogs get out to bark at it. Three years now and no trouble with the bears yet (knock on wood). I have not seen any issues with the flight path. If you are tall you might find it too short. Mine is 6' tall and so am I so I bump my head inside on it a lot. Got it off Craig's list.
John


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

A couple of years ago there was an article in Bee Culture about Zia Bees who have a queen rearing operation in AZ and MI. In MI they used the same galvanized fencing that is used with dog fences and it was framed with posts and sank two feet in the ground, no electric fence. They said it worked because when bees (oops I meant bears!) tried to climb or pull on it their claws would get stuck in between the wires and it distressed them.


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Hi: Take a look at the picture in the attached thread ( post #20). An electrified kennel works for me. I now have four hives inside over wintering. The power's off until March when the bears become active again around here.
"http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?275340-Bear-fence-on-trailer"


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

> ..so far the biggest danger to my bees are ME.


 I resemble that remark!



Rusty


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> when bees tried to climb or pull on it their claws would get stuck in between the wires and it distressed them.


Bees with claws....they sure have some tough bees.

Sorry, of course it was obvious you meant that bears, just couldn't help posting cause it made me chuckle.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This is an interesting topic for a new beekeeper.
Does using an electric fence also electrify the bees landing on the metal fence as well?


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

no, they have to be grounded the bees are fine


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I would second that a freestanding chain link would be very little deterrent. It might help if there were LOTS of other things for the bear to feed on, sort of a "well this fence will take me 10 minutes but the trash can 200 yards down is smelling good too...". But a determined bear will get through very easily. Electrify or reinforce a-la Zia, or both. Our bears amaze me with their determination and strength, and we just have little black bears!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Read the same article, I think it had the roof closed also.
Personally I think a bear could tear it to pieces with little effort. 



Adrian Quiney WI said:


> A couple of years ago there was an article in Bee Culture about Zia Bees who have a queen rearing operation in AZ and MI. In MI they used the same galvanized fencing that is used with dog fences and it was framed with posts and sank two feet in the ground, no electric fence. They said it worked because when bees (oops I meant bears!) tried to climb or pull on it their claws would get stuck in between the wires and it distressed them.


----------

